
How much does music licensing cost for commercial use? - wirddin
Hey, I was wondering if it is alright to play commercial music at Cafes and Restaurants without any licensing. I read about BMI and other licensing companies and found out that they charge for music licensing (being non profit themselves). If any of you happen to be involved in the music industry or have done something related to it, it would be great if you can walk me through the licensing process and also about the fees.<p>P.S. : Let&#x27;s say I own a chain of cafes and I want to play commercial music.<p>Thanks! :)
======
willcate
Here's a link which will answer many of those questions, at least relative to
U.S. law:

[http://www.restaurant.org/Manage-My-
Restaurant/Operations/Re...](http://www.restaurant.org/Manage-My-
Restaurant/Operations/Regulatory-back-office/11-questions-about-music-
licensing)

------
mschuster91
In Germany you register your cafe(s) with the GEMA and be done, other
countries have similar agencies.

